# rotala rotundifolia not growing straight



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

How much light do you have, if its high its a common thing to happen. Planting it close together will help to straighten it out


----------



## AquaGhost (Sep 29, 2006)

I have just 2 W/gal and my rotala all grow horizontally too


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

My bunch of rotala rotundifolia grows very erect, except that one stem started growing across the bottom, sending roots into the substrate at every node. Then little new shoots begin growing from those nodes, vertically again. It is still doing that, having first vaulted over a blyxa japonica that was in the way. Strange plant!


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

ashappar said:


> its ok, like bigstick said just bunch it up and it stands better.
> Its stems arent so stiff and it likes to spill over things.
> Like here it is spilling out over a piece of driftwood in my tank.


Mine never gets nice big leaves like that, even if I buy it that way. As it gets taller, the leaves never seem to "mature". I've even pulled it all and started over twice. It ends up looking like tall, slightly larger than normal, reddish pearlweed. Any suggestions?

Tommy


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

i am running 2x36watt (2.4w/gal), 10 hr photoperiod, pressurized co2, and EI on standard 30 gal tank. you can see the rotala growth relative to the val nana.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

check this out:


















the difference? once again tbar's old standby, more co2. actually, better distribution and retention of co2. i did not up bpm--i took off whisper hob filter, which was apparently driving off too much co2 and added a small powerhead to distribute mist throughout the tank. guess who suggested using a hob filter on planted tanks? :icon_bigg


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Not only is there pearling, but it looks to have straightened up a bit! Nice work. I always had this problem as well with R. R., so you are not alone!


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

alas, it was not to last. :icon_frow 

apparently, the co2/o2 on the leaves made them so buoyant that the stems went vertical. this morning, before lights/co2, they looked like the first set i posted once again. 

i guess i'll have to snip and plant again. dang you rotundifella :icon_evil


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

i think i'll try doing what hoppy had done, lay a couple of long stems along the gravel and let new shoots sprout and root at each node. should be a fast way of getting a lot of stems. 

as a side note, why do water column roots develop? would having a well-developed root system at the base of the stem prevent the water column roots from growing? if so, the stems from hoppy's method may be less prone to developing water column roots, because as they grow, their roots should also be growing. 

any aquatic botanists out there?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

milesm said:


> i think i'll try doing what hoppy had done, lay a couple of long stems along the gravel and let new shoots sprout and root at each node. should be a fast way of getting a lot of stems.


I didn't do it!! The rotala did it by itself. I just watched from the sidelines. I admit that I thought too that this would make it very easy to expand the patch of rotala. I think most stem plants can be laid horizontal on the substrate to get more plants - am I right??


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

yes Hoppy 100% ~ Lay it flat, cover it a bit, and you have nicely spaced shoots...


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 21, 2005)

I always bunched and hacked my rotala to keep it in line. Still there would be that one stem that would have to be the nonconformist and go horizontal. Scissors take care of such rebels. Once stem are going horizontal they almost always send out roots and vertical growth. Natures way of taking over as much space as possible to ensure life.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

well, i know this question is a little selfish, but what would keep the leaves very thin? i mean, my roundfolia leaves have thinned out over trimming them several times.the only time the leaves get broader is when it gets closer to the light. you can see them in the link in my signature, last page.


----------



## junco (Aug 27, 2006)

milesm said:


> i think i'll try doing what hoppy had done, lay a couple of long stems along the gravel and let new shoots sprout and root at each node. should be a fast way of getting a lot of stems.
> 
> as a side note, why do water column roots develop? would having a well-developed root system at the base of the stem prevent the water column roots from growing? if so, the stems from hoppy's method may be less prone to developing water column roots, because as they grow, their roots should also be growing.
> 
> any aquatic botanists out there?


That is an excellent question.. my theory is that the substrate is lacking in the proper nutrients. This happens to me all the time... I'll get a stem plant from someone in our local club, usually grown in excellent conditions and in great health... no roots on the nodes above water, but after it is in my tank for a couple weeks they flail down from almost every node. I've put a bunch of tabs in... I'll see if that changes anything. My vals also seem to have much larger root systems than I've seen in other tanks.

btw, my rotala grows at an angle... but i'm pretty sure they are just reaching toward the light. I have a very similar setup as yours, where my rotala is right next to a bunch of vals. The vals tend to shade once side and so the rotala grows toward the brighter side.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

if you look at my first set of pictures, you can see a couple of lower stems bending right, *toward* the shade of the vals. go figure. :icon_smil


----------

